# My PCD Trip - Video Clips & Pics



## iwanna330cic (Feb 21, 2005)

Here are some pics & clips of my recent PCD trip. Most videos are from inside the car (335i) with the skid pad (DSC-traction control on then off) and one from outside with a couple of skid pad turns - one that ended up in the grass, and the other a successful 360 - or close to it!

Also is a (rather grainy) shot of the M5 hot lap with tires screaming and twists and turns! I hope the audio is decent... if not, you certainly can get the point. There are better vids on YouTube, but these are mine! 

Pics are more or less in order - classroom, getting started, lining up, X5 about to tip over, M5 after a hot lap, the assembly plant entrance, and my car in the delivery bay

DSC On then off:





DSC-Traction on:





360:





2 turns:





M5 Hot Lap





Doug


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

cool! I thought they only use the M3 for the laps now because M5 is currently not in production. I'd rather ride in the M5.


----------

